# Zwei Frames miteinander verbinden / ! \



## $t3ff3n (8. September 2005)

Hi,

ich weiss nicht ob es einen Thread gibt, indem soetwas schon mal gefragt wurde, da ich scheinbar zu blöd bin um die Suchen-Funktion richtig zu bedienen, da ich grade fast 2h threads durchgesehen habe und keiner meine Frage beantworten konnte.
Also schonmal im Voraus ... es tut mir leid, wenn es einen solchen Thread schon gibt!

So nun zu meinem Problem:
Meine Seite besteht aus 4 Frames
+ top // Da wo der Header drin ist ganz oben
+ content // Die navigation auf der linken Seite
+ main // Der Hauptframe auf der rechten Seite
+ foot // Der Frame, in dem Contacts und Copyrights drin stehen ganz unten

Im folgenden nenne ich also die Frames bei ihrem Namen, wie oben beschrieben.

Zuerst mal muss die Seite nur für den IE 6.0 oder höher funktionieren, da es eine Intranet-Seite für meine Firma geben soll und man keinen anderen Browser benutzen kann (keine Installation auf den Computern möglich).

So nun zum Aufbau, der Content-Frame ist (durch die vielen links in der Navigation) so lang, dass man scrollen muss. Da das ja irgendwie nich so dolle aussieht, wollte ich nun die 2 Frames verbindenm, dass nur noch der Scrollbalken ganz rechts sichtbar ist, und man mit diesem einen Scollbalken beide Frames (main & content) gleichzeitig bewegen kann.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit dies irgendwie zu realisieren?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## itseit (8. September 2005)

Hi,

versuch es mal mit einem Iframe als main frame, der in dem navi frame drin sitzt. So würdest du dann nur noch rechts scrollen müssen oder im Iframe.


----------



## Tribalman (8. September 2005)

Mir fallen zwei Lösungen ein

1. Du verwendest für main und content nur einen Frame,
dann wird die Navigation aber jedesmal neu geladen.

oder 

2. Du stellst scroll für main und content aus und packst die 
beiden in einen übergeordneten frame, den man scrollen kann

Also etwas so:

top
middle
_ main
_ content
foot

Das müsste eigentlich funktionieren, ist aber ziemlich verschachtelt.

Stefan


----------



## $t3ff3n (8. September 2005)

Ok, das mit den verschachtelten Frames funktioniert nicht, aber ich habe das mit dem <iframe> gemacht, nun funktioniert es. THX!


----------



## Tribalman (8. September 2005)

Schön. Dann markiere diesen Thread doch bitte als erledigt.


----------

